# JD X series Hood design



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Boy I did a dumb thing today hit a Tree with MY JD X485 and the Tab on the Bottom right rear broke off. Well the JD Xenoy hood doesn't seem as strong as advertised. Nothing else broke though no damage to the grill or anything else. Well being that I bought the tractor last summer I decided to go a head and buy a new hood with stickers for $410.00. In some ways I wish JD stayed with a metal hood or at least put a metal subframe underneath the whole hood.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Hate to*

hear that there is nothing worst then to do some damage on a new car, truck or tractor.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sergeant, if you can give me the serial # and year of your machine; I can do some checking and I might be able to beat that price if you would like.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Chief thanks for the offer.But already order it .

Jody I always warned my wife about her doing something like that and I end up being the one to do it.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Thats where a front bumper would have helped.I was going to put one on my LX277 but I just do not like the idea of having to put the extension on the exaust and pointing it down on the grass.John Deere never did have metal hood they were fiber glass and the fiber even showed in the early ones.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is not a bad price. The hood lists for $451.00 under part # AM132689, HOOD, M142202 CARTONED. I could have saved you maybe $5 or $10.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you looked into the option of having the hood repaired? Might be cheaper. :question: :question:


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Though I don't know how fast you were going, I can only imagine that if the Xenoy hood broke, a metal one would have been dented up. Of course, you could then beat out the dents, do some body work, prime, and paint it. Of course that would also cost you some money.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

question? do the older deers have plastic (xenon/fiberglass) or metal hoods? does anyone know when did they switched from metal to xenon?


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

The started using Xenoy hoods in 1992. On certain model's of the 1960's and 70's JD110,120 &140 you will find fiberglass. The original first model JD110's had metal hoods. Iwas going maybe 1mph if that. I was watching the Gate swing close trying to prevent it from hitting the side of the tractor or getting stuck on the rear blade. Chief only reason I didn't try you suggestion I have always had fast and reliable service from my dealer who is 50+ miles away. Hey John Deere the do not make a front bumper for the X-series but now I'm finally going to invest in front suitcase weights so this do not happen to my Dumb A$$ again


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I wonder if the cold weather here in Illinois could have made it break easier then normal.However the engine heat would have warmed it?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Its too bad the higher end Deeres; X series - have xenon hoods.. i always thought of john deeres as being built like a tank.. but tanks are not made of plastic... 

One thing i like about my simplicity is the hood is really 4 individual pieces bolted together so if i were to smash a side of it.. i could just replace that side, not the entire hood.. im guessing that would be cheaper than doing the body work required to bang out the dent...

But of course, if something were to bang against a xenon hood - like a baseball, im guessing it would just bend and take the hit.. where as the metal would dent, so thats a benefit... 

My toro had a plastic hood.. it stayed outside from spring to fall and after 4 years was pretty faded... 

Does the xenon resists fading better?


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

I leave the "beauty marks" in the hood of my Wheel horse. I guess if it got real dented, I could pound it out and touch up the paint. I would never take it to the body shop. With a broken plastic hood I guess you have no choice but to replace it or to duct tape it into place. $410 OUCH!. #[email protected]$:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Couldn't you make some sort of bumper and attach it where you attach the suitcase weights???:question: 

$410 is a lot of money for a woops.


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

*Plastic Materials*

The older Toro, Scotts, and several others were made of ABS. The newer Xenoy is a much better material for this application. It is more chemical/solvent reistant, flexible at low temperatures, and has far better impact resistance. It's exterior durability (providing good exterior pigments are used to color the material) is FAR better than ABS.

While the Xenoy is a good polmeric material, the methods of attaching/fastening to the metal frame components leave something to be desired.

I have a Deere GT225 and installed the front tube bumper this year. A good investment IMHO.


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a xeony deck on my honda lawn momwer and I have ran over sweet gum balls, acorns etc and I had shown to signs of wearing. Now that is being use as a deck so it should hold up very well being used as a hood.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Sarge,
I suggest we demote you to corporal for that one!mg: Must have been pretty embarrassing to explain that one to the wife and neighbors let alone this forum!  Maybe you mentioned this before, but is Circle W the same dealer for both of us or do you use go someplace else?


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Boy DeereBob your demoting me down pretty far from E-8 Master Sergeant to E-4 Coporal. DeereBob My dealer is in the Rockford area. I just wonder though what Kipps in Napperville would have cost me for the Hood. Wheely boy The hood it self is fine It just a two inch tab that broke off. And since this tractor was my first brand new JD and not being a year old yet I just feel I had to replace the hood. My wife hit her car once with my old JD425 and not a scratch on that tractor. By the way DeereBob Haven't told her yet how I broke the Tab on the hood.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sergeant, are you near an airfield with a Maintenance Support Company there? I bet you could repair that tab by using some epoxy resin to bond a strip of heat treat sheetmetal or aircraft aluminum to the back of the 2 pieces and save a bunch of money. Just a thought.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Plastic Materials*



> _Originally posted by Gromulus _
> *The older Toro, Scotts, and several others were made of ABS. The newer Xenoy is a much better material for this application. It is more chemical/solvent reistant, flexible at low temperatures, and has far better impact resistance. It's exterior durability (providing good exterior pigments are used to color the material) is FAR better than ABS.
> 
> While the Xenoy is a good polmeric material, the methods of attaching/fastening to the metal frame components leave something to be desired.
> ...



Thanks Gromulus; 
I wonder if the L series have the same type of hoods? so do you think that the new xenon holds the colors and do not fade? after 4-5 years does it still look good? i was sort of disappointed with my toro fading.. but it was my fault, (no shed at the time) so it was left out for 4 years...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*WELDING*

Could see if you could get it welded if you call a plastics shop around you and see if they have the capabilities to weld Xenoy. Just a thought could have it for a spare.
Jody


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

All this talk about broken tabs and hoods on a new John Deere is making me nervous.I was thinking of putting the double tubular front bumper on my John Deere LX277 that is available.But then I found out you have to put the exaust deflector on it to keep the hood from getting hot.But the deflector points down on the grass and makes a tight turn I just did not like the idea.I was afraid the tight turn could restrict the exaust flow.But after reading about this im thinking about a bumper again.


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

*Bumper*



> But the deflector points down on the grass and makes a tight turn I just did not like the idea.I was afraid the tight turn could restrict the exaust flow.


? huh?

No "tight turn". it justs redirects the airflow direction slightly.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

It goes straight out now so it must turn it to go straight down.Blowing the heat on the lawn if you stop it looks to me like it could cause burn spots?To me that is a sharp turn and can restrict the exaust flow.Im not wanting a argument I might be wrong about my thoughts.Wish I was I would add a front bumper then for sure.How does the deflector attach do you have to drill a hole to attach it to the exaust?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If the part broke cleanly; you should be able to rebond it to the rest of the hood with a good 5 part expoxy resin. The repair will be stronger than the rest of the hood. If you are reasonably neat about the repair is should look as good as new. Is this tab on the inside or outside of the hood?


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Chief I thought about doing that. But I Guess since the tractor isn't a year old yet I just decided to get a New hood. Anyways the dealer called me today to tell me I would get the hood at no cost so I might as well replace it. So since the Hood is now free it's not so bad.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Sergeant if you can keep the old new one fix it and keep as a spare.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Free?????? Free is one of my favorite words!!!!:smiles: Can't do better than that! Glad it worked out for you! Good deal! :thumbsup:


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

For that bit of negotiation I will field promote you back up to master sergeant. I wondered if JD wouldn't cover it under warranty since it didn't sound like you hit the tree that hard. Be interesting to see if they redesign things a bit on next year's model to reinforce the tabs to prevent this happening to others.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Heck! That merits at least Cmd. SGM in my book! :smiles:


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Chief Never wanted to be a Cmd SGM that is why I retiered when I did. My last assignment was acting Battalion SGM and that was enough for me. Dealer is getting it covered under warrenty.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Can't say as I blame you. I was acting Battalion Commander for about 250 souls right before I got out and I feel your pain. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Sergeant ,
Did you ever get your new hood put on? Just checking in and to see if you decided to keep your old one and try and have it fixed or did you send it to the dumpster in the sky????


outta here


----------

